# Aurora Vibrator #1577 Chassis



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I won two Aurora Vibrator #1577 Chassis's on the bay tonight.
How would I test them? I know they run on AC and not DC like the standard t-jets do. So would I have to buy an Aurora Vibrator power pack to test them?
The pic of the two chassis are not the ones that I won, but they are both truck vib chassis that I am getting.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You can test them on DC, they just don't seem to do very well to me. You can tell if all the parts are there. Some of mine run alright, but not as fast as on the right transformer. I don't know, maybe better on a higher voltage DC transformer?

I am sure there are other options, but easiest thing to do is probably pick up a 24V Aurora transformer - the gold one marked A1-B. I know I've got more than one. Everything else set-wise is the same. 

Set up a vibe 4 lane track, get em all cranking along and you can run people out of the house.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I run mine on DC all the time.

Problem is that most folks try to run them at 18 volts, which is 6 volts short, or 3/4 of their full potential. 24 is the magic number, and I've never met one that couldnt benefit from some tuning voodoo.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank You for the info*

Thank You, SplitPoster & Bill for the info on the vib chassis. I an not going to use them on a track, just want to restore them and make sure they run good. I hope there complete chassis.
At looking at the Lot I won there are two green wire blue tip afx drag arms in with the mix one is on the 4-gear top plate. The Corvette body don't look to bad and the window part is in the mix also. Not to bad of a buy for $56. including shipping. I hope to get the lot by next weekend.
Added: Hay I found a Aurora 22 Volt AC Model A1-B Part #1510 Power Pack on the bay for ten bucks, I may as well buy it if I am going to start restoring vib chassis.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My disappointment with Vibe chassis is that once the pickup shoes break off or have holes in them they are shot. Unless someone can replace the rivets there are few alternatives.

On the bright side, I love the yellow truck wheels. Painted silver with tuff ones silicone tires, they make nice sized wheels for tjets and vibes.

Nice score for the money. Gives you something to do too!

Old Blue


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tuning tip on Vibes...*

When it sounds like this... stop.... yer done.

http://s44.photobucket.com/player.s...30/modelmurdering/MOV05108.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1



Bill Hall said:


> I've never met one that couldnt benefit from some tuning voodoo.


Courtesy of Model Motoring. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

old blue said:


> My disappointment with Vibe chassis is that once the pickup shoes break off or have holes in them they are shot. Unless someone can replace the rivets there are few alternatives.
> 
> On the bright side, I love the yellow truck wheels. Painted silver with tuff ones silicone tires, they make nice sized wheels for tjets and vibes.
> 
> ...


 solder'm shut or back together!:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

joez870 said:


> solder'm shut or back together!:thumbsup:


what Joe said. Not that I have his metalworking skill, but the pickups aren't sprung and hinged, so all you really need is metal contacting rail. It doesn't have to be perfect or pretty up close LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Crispy Consh (Apr 7, 2020)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I won two Aurora Vibrator #1577 Chassis's on the bay tonight.
> How would I test them? I know they run on AC and not DC like the standard t-jets do. So would I have to buy an Aurora Vibrator power pack to test them?
> The pic of the two chassis are not the ones that I won, but they are both truck vib chassis that I am getting.


They can run with t-jets!


----------

